# Why Pop is glad he found Gary Neal in Glitter Gulch



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Gary Neal clearly isn’t a typical rookie.
> 
> His three seasons of overseas experience has proven to be beneficial in his early assimilation with the Spurs. Neal’s big game off the bench helped jump-start a struggling San Antonio offense and helped boost the Spurs to a 97-93 victory over Charlotte.
> 
> ...


http://blog.mysanantonio.com/spursnation/2010/11/08/notes-on-a-scorecard-why-pop-is-glad-he-found-gary-neal-in-glitter-gulch/


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't know how the Spurs keep finding these guys. Hopefully he isn't one-year-and-done like Mason though.


----------

